# OFFICIAL ROM RELEASES & UPDATES



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I don't know if I'm just out if the loop or if others are having the the same problem, but I guess I don't know where to get the most up to date roms for the bionic anymore. Some roms are posted on this forum and some on others. Some are not posted anywhere except the devs website. Lately it seems to be even more difficult to get things straight with ICS in the picture. I have downloaded the GooManager app and it seems like the start of a one-stop-shop. The App is great but it doesn't give any descriptions of what your downloading. So what is the best best option to get up to date for bionic?
What is everyone else doing to get there roms? It seems devs are no longer dumping info in the forum.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you tried DroidHive?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Have you tried DroidHive?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Is that where most are going for roms? I will check that out thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah droidhive is where you wanna be.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Droidhive is where most of the Th3ory roms are. Goo is where the Gummy roms are. Eclipse has his own. AOKP has its own site as well. They are all in the teams forum here, but they might not be up to date. My suggestion is to stalk your favorite devs on Twitter. That's the best way to stay up to date with the latest and greatest.









Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------

